# Mini Lightbar Opinions



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have gained a wealth of information about the Highlighter and the Whelen strobe bars from the past threads on the site. What I'm now wondering is how would they compare to an ECCO 15" minibar? I really like rotators better than strobes, so I'm looking at the ECCO and teh Highlighter, to be more specific.

I'm looking for any opinions on quality, durability, visability, etc. Whichever bar I choose will be mounted on a Backrack-style headache rack, permanently. 

The prices that I have been quoted for the Highlighter was $99.99, and $110 for the ECCO.
Thanks, John


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

Why do you want rotators? Strobes take less amps, and I think they are more alerting to drivers, JMO.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Look at www.awdirect.com Strobes are better for visibilty


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Amperage draw is not taht big of an issue. I am looking for particulars on motor life and gears etc. I have a single strobe beacon now, and dont really like it, jmo.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I run a Code 3 model "420" magnetic suction cup base. The light is bright and sleek and withstands speeds over 80. Plus it takes some abuse from low hanging tree branches.
Heres the website.
http://www.code3pse.com/productdtl.asp?grp=cd3&familyid=8&id=49


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

I am looking for something like that. If you dont mind me asking, how much was it and where did you get that model??

Mac


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I got it at a local dealer that deals with police cars and such. 
i think it was $149.00.

There are a few websites that carry it to, just try a search for code 3 light bars.


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks I will do that.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

I have a StreetHawk Light Bar on my truck. The town had a small sale of some crap equipment, and I mean like 98% of like the 10 things they had were really beatin up but I found a streethawk lightbar for like $150.00 I think it was. One part of the lense was cracked and a few of the bulbs were out, but I had that all fixed for I think less then $100.00 and I knew the town mechanic so he hooked it up for me, mounted right off my back rack. Looks good. I usually just use the flashers and the takedowns for more visibility. I only use all the rotators when clearing near a roadway or there are white out conditions.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

hey,
To tell you the truth, You get what you pay for. I have highlighters on all of my trucks! They work fine. Strobe is more expensive. The highlighter will last! I have one mounted on my back-rack, Its been there for 6 years and the only thing i had to is
change the bulbs on it and lube the motors. My 2 favorite mini-lightbars are the highlighter and mini-edge's! Go with the highlighter. 
thanks,

Ultimate Lawns and More,


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks Ultimate, thast exactly what i wanted to hear! $100. Technically it doesnt help me do my job any better than the one i have now, so I didnt want to spen dn arm and a leg on it ( I would love to have a four or six head hidden strobe system and a roof light, but $$$ doesnt grow on trees.
Unfortunately the 'white money' only works for us, my dealer didnt want $400 worth of snow, said he had no use for it, lol


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Even though I have decided on the Highlighter, I thought this was cool, Its a Highlighter that uses strobe heads instead of rotators!

Highlighter Strobe Minibar


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Its true you get what you pay for! Been using Whelen strobe bars for years. Never replaced a strobe lamp or power supply. This one has front and rear halogen alternating flashers, rear dual 100 watt clear floods and 4 different strobe patterns, switchable from in the truck.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

hey snowybowtie! I heard the strobe highlighter is not really good! Its only got a 2 outlet power supply at 20 watts. I was told
it wasnt bright. Thats just what i heard. And also, cpss, can i get a picture of the rear of the lightbar on your ford? I was thinking of getting something like that! Can i see some more pics?
thanks,

Ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## M.C.A. (Jan 25, 2003)

I have been using this mini lightbar from North American Signal. It's 23" long and has one power supply with two strobes. It's an alternating quad flash with a cigarete lighter cord with switch. Paid about 180.00.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Ultimate, the truck is at our shop now, I'll get a picture later today for you.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

Recently picked up a Whelen Patriot LFL 48" bar. It's got a lower profile than the Edge 9M or Ultra series Whelen and I find that it is less obtrusive than my old Edge 9M when I'm not using it. 8 strobes, 4 LED's, front and rear halogen worklights, cruise lights, and switchable flash patterns to boot.

I have to agree that you get what you pay for. We have run all Whelen equipment for quite a while now. No, they aren't the cheapest lights money can buy, but we have found the quality is second to none. Make sure that whatever you do buy you have dealer support and a manufacturer that is willing to stand behind their warrantee *AND* be able to service the unit after the warrantee period is up (strobes especially). Just my $.02:waving:


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

nben, any pictures? Ultimate, heres a picture of the back.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

CPSS, Thats anice looking truck and a sweet bar! The thing about them for me is that they seem too big, I dont want anything that is too obtrusive when the plow is off. I mount it on my rollbar (soon to finish the headache rack) and dont mind a smaller mini-bar sized light. thats why I liked the highlighter. I would also consider the Whelen edge minibar, but it is almost 4x the cost of the halogen Highlighter. On a super tight budget this year, seemd like a good choice. If I come into any extra money....I may go with a strobe minibar. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

CPSS, 

That is a sweet bar.. My friend recently got one just like that, but the back of the bar has two red led brake lights/turn signals, very nice for driving with a trailer.. When we get our new f350, thats what were are gonna get..


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

CPSS;
I dropped my digital camera last week and I think I killed it.:realmad: There is a pic of it on my truck in the "Finally Got a Pic of my Rig-Snowplow" thread, but no close-ups. I owe Pelican and Wyldman a few more pics of the wing truck, so I will try and borrow a camera in the next few days. 

Anyone know of a good Sony Electroincs repairman???


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Can anyone help out a Plowsite newbie? We just sold our ’92 GMC with Western plow. I just took delivery of my new 2003 Silverado 2500 HD with 7½’ Western Ultramount. 

I only plow our driveway and that of others from time to time, nothing commercial. The GMC had a mini-strobe magnetic mounted light which was a pain in the @$$ to use. I live near Buffalo, and there can be ice or snow on the cab making it impossible to mount the light when we need to plow. Further, my Stepfather lives next door and often does the plowing for me (he’s retired and loves to do it). He hates to put out that magnetic light, too. A local plow guy got a ticket for not having a yellow caution light when someone lost control one morning and hit him while he was plowing. So, I want to be legal.

I really don’t want anything permanent on my truck that’s visible. That is, no permanent light bar or strobe light. I see where there’re strobe kits available. I really rather not modify any of my taillights or headlights for mini-strobes. Something in the cab’s windows might be OK. I’ve looked at several web sites that offer lights and strobes and my head is spinning.

Can someone make a recommendation??? I don’t mind spending a little money, and there’s local 4X4 shop that can do just about anything I ask. Again, I want something that makes me visible (especially to the sides) but is invisible when I’m not plowing and doesn’t have to be mounted to the truck all the time.

Another dumb question. I special ordered my truck, and I got those roof-mounted “clearance lights.” On the newer Chevys, they have 5 lamps, but only 3 lenses. The middle lens is wide and has 3 bulbs. Could I put the strobes in some of these lenses? Like maybe in the outer 2 lenses and in between the lamps on the middle lens? Would that work? That would really be invisible. 

I really appreciate any help and recommendations I can get. This is a great web site, and I can’t believe the number of members on it at any given time. Great job people.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Well BigRed, the problem is that in order to be visable 360 degrees it must be visable. I know what you want, just dont think there is a real clear answer. The roof clearance lights are only visable to the front and sides, not the rear. How about something attached to a post anchored in the bed. You could even make some kind of telescoping pole that you could lower when not in use.


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

*Clearance lights with strobes?*

I have the same interest as Bigred. I think that placing the strobes in clearance lights might be the ticket, when combined with strobes in the tailight corners and front signal light corners. I think it will provide 360 degree visibility.

But, has anyone ever fit strobes into some kind of clearance light???

BTW Bigred, I have been running a magnet mount shortie bar from Whelen up here in Rochester. Have had to do some light ice scraping on the roof once in awhile, but I haven't lost that thing yet after 7 yrs. On the highway regularly with it. If you use the plow package switch in the dash and wire it through the rear of the cab or the bedlight with a quick disconnect outside, you can forget the cable dangling through your door. Takes care of half the hassle.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

How about amber strobes in the clear bed lights next to the 3rd brake light, as well as clear strobes in one or two of the amber clearance lights? I always felt that corner strobes were too low to be effective warning lights. With the snow banks around here people wouldnt see you untill you were actually out into the street.:waving:


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

CPSS,
You make an excellent point regarding the corner strobes. I guess I have always thought, and am now believing, that I might just have to keep the rooftop bar on for situations where the strobes may not be visible. The one thing I always liked about the mini rotator bar with reflectors, is that it reflects light all over the place, so if the truck was obstructed, there is still a good chance someone would see the light reflections. 

I think this whole topic is pretty important. since I am noticing more and more, that cars don't give a cr** if you're an 'emergency vehicle' in snowstorm. They are right behind you, go flying around you within inches and are just plain impatient (unless you are helping them). 

I think this just might deserve a new topic (idiot's in a snowstorm)


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks CPSS! I like that bar you have on the back of the truck!
Can you tell me where you bought your edge lightbar? Can you give me a website or phone number? Also, how much did you pay for your edge bar there? Thinking about getting the same one!
but with probably 4 strobes,2 front flashers, 2 rear flashers,
and 4 front takedowns. 
Thanks!

Ultimate Lawns and More,


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks for your opinions. I was thinking about asking my cousin to weld me up some sort of U-shaped contraption that I could mount on the bed come Winter. I could put a light bar on it or just a strobe light or two. And, as mentioned, I could rig up a quick disconnect to the back of the cab to remove it in Spring. Again, thanks.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Ultimate, we get all our stuff from a local dealer, Cromwell Emergency Vehicles in Clifton Park, NY. 518 373-0807. The Whelen bars are built at the factory in any length or combination of strobes, flashers, and floods. The one in the above picture was around $900. We bought a cheaper Whelen one to replace one that was stolen off our 1996 F-250 and it was $500. all strobes, no flashers or floods. I know he ships UPS all over the country. The guys name is Barry, tell him Rich sent ya.


----------



## whitetail (Dec 21, 2002)

Don't overlook using LED lights instead of strobes for some of the tighter installations, such as the clearance lights and bed lights, they draw even less than a strob and some of them have a life of 100,000 hours. We have used LED strobe combinations with reat success for about 3 years. Got the idea from the fire service shich s always trying to fix electrical issues.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

My dad is an EE, as soon as I showed him those LED 'strobe' heads, he said he wanted to try to make his own power supply to use with two LED body lights. I told him that I could just buy a system, $3-400, he asked me to let him try it first. LOL He's a very determined guy, he thought it was cool and found a challenge for himself! I'll let you guys know how it turns out!


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

CPSS;
Here is rear close-up of my bar. Front is set up the same. I may move the clear worklights outward, I have only had it about three weeks now.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

here is a shot that shows my custom light rack that I made


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

and here is the switch, hidden away so I don't have to look at it when I don't need it.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Very nice! I've never seen the LED option. How do they compare to the halogen flashers? I realize they draw a lot less current, but the halogens are very bright. From a distance, you can see the halogen flashers before you can see the strobes. How much did you pay? We are about to order a new bar for our new 2003 F-250 PSD. The local Fisher dealer is installing the plow now. Light bar will be next!


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

CPSS
The LED's are very bright. I don't know if I would say they are brighter than the new style strobes (Whelen recently developed 30% brighter flash, and they are bright compared to my 6 year old 9M) but they are definitely brighter than the halogen flashers that were in my old bar. Also, they have selectable flash patterns like the strobes. The biggest drawback to the LED's that I have found is that if you look at them from an angle more than 30 degrees or so (from the side) their intensity seems to fade. 

As far as how far away they can be seen, I think that "on time" has as much to do with it as intensity. If they are set on a slow, alternating flash (like the halogens), they can be seen quite a distance, especially in bad weather. If they are set on a rapid flash, they don't seem to be seen as far. IMO this seems to pertain to all lights, halogens, strobes, LED's, etc. 

How much $? It was just shy of $1500. Yeah, it's a lot, but you get what you pay for....IMO. Since you are familiar with Whelen you probably already know that price depends on what you get for lights in the bar, and even the color makes a difference (blue and green cost more?) I was going to get it basic and add options later, but you only live once..Right?


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

Ultimate Lawns, 
I tried your e-mail twice, but it keeps coming back "undeliverable". E-mail me an address that works and I will send it again. 



Hey look.......Spell Check!!!!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice bar Nben i have an older one that i got from Galls .What did that one cost?Also how did you attach it to your bar is that a custom bracket that you made or from Whelen?It looks wider than 52" is it a custom length?


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

Price was as stated above, just shy of $1500. It is actually a 48" bar (tape measure says 49 1/4"). I did use the plastic Whelen feet, but they were modified a bit. When I first mounted my old 9M on the rack 6 years ago, I didn't like how far it stuck up in the air. I did the same mods for this bar and for other racks and bars that I have put together. A little trimming never hurt anything . I can get a few pics of what I did if you are interested.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That would be great would like to see it.MYy bar sits way up with the plastic feet I like the way your bars sits .


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll try and get them tomorrow. I know what you mean, the feet are great for a curved roof, but mine looked horrible on top of my flat rack.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

CAT320, 
The first thing that I did was take the bracket off the light and put it back on backwards. This was so I could use the existing bracket on the bar (the bar was already painted) and it didn't interfere with the wiring coming out of the light. I then cut out the little plastic strip between the mounting feet. I used 2x3 tubing for the rack, and the cut out was just the right size. On my truck, I used some small lengths of copper tubing and longer bolts to fasten with (the bar was already painted), but on other I have done I just welded mounting tabs to the bar partway down the side.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

You can see from the side how the bracket now sit over the tube instead of on top of it. The brackets on this light were wider than those on my old 9M, so I also cut about 1" off each side.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

The camera that used can take small video clips. I have a few of the light in operation that I will e-mail if anyone is interested. I didn't want to clog this thread with too many attachments, so just shoot me an e-mail and I will send them out to anyone that wants them.:waving:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That mounting looks real good maybe i might try to modify mine this summer like that. thanks for the pics of it nben.


----------



## Crazygator (Jan 18, 2003)

CPSS and nben,

Very nice trucks and lightbar systems!


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey Nben, I just ordered a new Whelen 9M today from Cromwell Emergency Vehicles. Its 55" long, 4 outboard strobes with 9 selectable flash patterns, 2 front and 2 rear LED flashers, and 2 rear halogen works mounted inboard just like yours! With the perm. mount for our new 2003 F-250, it was just over $1000. I'll post pictures when it comes in.


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

AHHHH....... but no cruise lights?!


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

YES!! Did order the cruise lights!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I kinda feel left out i only got the special bar 8 strobes ally,rear work lights. No cruise lights or flashers.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen or used a Federal Signal Mini TurboBeam?
I saw it in teh AWDirect Catalog. I like it more than the highlighter because it hase 400 fpm, but still draws close to the same amount of current, and is the same price. Here's a link


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

I used one on the first truck I plowed with years ago.
It held up very well.Very nice flash pattern too. I wish I still had it on my current setup.

Mac


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

well, There really just the same thing. The turbobeam your looking at, just has a diffrent dome and a diamond mirror.
You dont get the cig plug with it I dont think. There both good bars!
thanks,

Ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am wondering if any of you have run low profile mini-lightbar? If so, how was it? Did it give out plenty of lights? How would you compare it to regular size mini-lightbar? Thanks.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

My town just got a new cruiser online and it has the new whelen stealth bar .It looks white/clear when off but pretty bright when on .And very thin


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Any body look into LED lights? We just got a LED lightbar for the new ford at the firehouse, they look great and much brighter.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have seen a lot of different LED's.If your buying some,beware.I have seen some that are brighter than strobes,and others that are very dim,and hard to see.Might want to check into it before you buy.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cat320 _
> *My town just got a new cruiser online and it has the new whelen stealth bar .It looks white/clear when off but pretty bright when on .And very thin *


Those are very nice setups. Im sure you will see many more of them coming out on cruisers. I should be starting work in the Whelen engineering department sometime after Christmas and ill try to get some up to date pictures of the latest technology.

Jay


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Jay , never mind the pics.... what about sharing any possible employee discounts with us CT boys LOL


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *Jay , never mind the pics.... what about sharing any possible employee discounts with us CT boys LOL  *


 hahah your not the first one thats told me that. Trust me ill see what I can do. When I start working there im gonna try hard to get Whelen to put up an advertisement contract with Plowsite.

Jay


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Jay will be good to get the inside scope at Whelen.


----------

